# xulles



## Pyrenees

Hola tots,

necessitaria saber el significat en castellà i anglès de xulla. Es tracta de un menjar. No hi ha context. Només és part del contingut d'un menú. Tinc entès que es diu així a València, però en el Google no trobo cap traducció. 

Gràcies!


----------



## Dixie!

Quin tipus de menjar és? Crec que no ho havia sentit mai 

De tota manera, si és un plat típic i no trobes cap equivalent en anglès o castellà, jo no el traduïria.


----------



## betulina

Hola, 

Es tracta de cansalada o una cosa així? He trobat això i això al Termcat.

Bon profit!

--No funcionen els links, ara ho copio.

*cansalada*
<Carn i derivats>
_ca_  cansalada, f
_ca_  xulla, f  _sin. compl._
_es_  tocino
_es_  tocino fresco
_es_  tocino saladillo
_fr_  lard
_en_  bacon fat
_en_  salted pork
_de_  Speck

 Definicions 
*ca:* Gras del porc, situat entre la pell i la carn, salat o no.


*xulla*
<Carn><Carn i derivats>
_ca_  xulla, f
_en_  rasher

 Definicions 
*ca:* Llenca de cansalada fregida.


----------



## Pyrenees

Moltes gràcies. El meu dubte és si es tracta de llonzes o de cansalada.
També he anat al Termcat, però no ho he trobat pas.
M'has fet un gran favor. Si puges cap al meu poble, t'espera una invitació.

Pyrenees


----------



## Samaruc

Hola a tots,

A València és una paraula d'ús molt habitual i s'empra com a equivalent del castellà "chuleta". Solen menjar-se torrades, molt sovint a la brasa.

La traducció a l'anglès no la tinc gaire clara, però el diccionari de WR tradueix "chuleta" així:

chuleta f
1   chop, cutlet
     chuleta de ternera, veal chop
2   Educ familiar crib (note)​
Bon profit!


----------



## Pyrenees

Moltes gràcies Samaruc,

m'ha tret un pes. tenim la discussió ref. a si és cansalad o llonza i tu m'has aclarit la cosa molt i molt bé.

Pyrenees


----------



## Dixie!

Samaruc said:


> Hola a tots,
> 
> A València és una paraula d'ús molt habitual i s'empra com a equivalent del castellà "chuleta". Solen menjar-se torrades, molt sovint a la brasa.
> 
> La traducció a l'anglès no la tinc gaire clara, però el diccionari de WR tradueix "chuleta" així:
> chuleta f
> 1   chop, cutlet
> chuleta de ternera, veal chop
> 2   Educ familiar crib (note)​Bon profit!



Aquí en diem costella... costelles de corder... Per tant, xulles són costelles?


----------



## Pyrenees

Gràcies a tots. Jo crec que lo millor seria menjar-les per veure com són. Us apunteu?


----------



## Dixie!

Pyrenees said:


> Gràcies a tots. Jo crec que lo millor seria menjar-les per veure com són. Us apunteu?



mmmmm... m'has fet venir gana


----------



## Samaruc

Dixie! said:


> Aquí en diem costella... costelles de corder... Per tant, xulles són costelles?



Sí, ens referim a les costelles.

Segons el Trobat:

- Resultats en el diccionari "xulla "

xulla

1. f. Costella de cabrit, de bou, de corder o de porc, cuinada. Em vaig menjar mitja dotzena de xulles de corder amb allioli.
2. a. f. Cansalada.
b. f. Llenca de cansalada fregida.
3. f. Escrit que s'amaga per a consultar-lo dissimuladament en els exàmens. Duia una xulla en cada mànega.​

- Traducció Valencià / Castellà "xulla"

xulla f. chuleta.​
Jo, la veritat, és que l'accepció de cansalada no la sabia. Sempre que he vist xulles (de menjar ) eren costelles.

Salut!


----------



## Pyrenees

Gràcies Samaruc. Espero que aixó quedi clar d'una vegada per totes.

Et desitjo un bon dia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia a tothom. Jo vaig sovint a les Illes i allí la _xulla_ o _xua_ és el greix, si no vaig errada. A Menorca fins i tot hi ha un embotit deliciós tipus fuet o llonganissa anomenat _carnixua._

Fins aviat!


----------



## Pyrenees

Hola TraductoraPobleSec,

amb la teva informació adicional, he arribat a la conclusió final de que "xulla" és una cosa que es menja. Ben fregit deu ser bo.

Moltes mercès


----------

